# TIS 20" INCH RIMS



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

I HAVE THESE 20" INCH TIS RIMS FOR SALE,
ITS TIRES AND RIMS, TIRES ARE LIKE NEW. THEY WERE USED FOR SHOWS.
PM IF YOU ARE INTRESTED.. ASKING 1,500 OBO


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Oooo pretty, whats rims size, bolt pattern and tire size.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

$1500? That aint cheap......... :biggrin: .......


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i got my 20's for 1200 brandnew with new tires..so yea 1500 is no deal buddy..try 800 or somthing


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jan 22 2009, 04:49 PM~12784227
> *i got my 20's for 1200 brandnew with new tires..so yea 1500 is no deal buddy..try 800 or somthing
> *



i agree you can pic up used 20s for like 600-800 all day around here


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by destinyrider_@Jan 22 2009, 06:05 PM~12784406
> *i agree you can pic up used 20s for like 600-800 all day around here
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------

